# Pleco aggressivity



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

I am growing a couple of plecos out for one of the LFS in my 90gallon. They are currently about 1.5" long.
Are plecos aggressive with each other? Can I put a BN Pleco in with them (3.5" long) or is that asking for trouble?

Thanks,
Zoe


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

They do tend to get territorial when they get bigger, Males more so than females. BN really need to be just a couple in a tank as they are real efficient at their job (some of the best over all tank cleaners I've found) and will need supplemented even by themselves long term. As long as you supplement feed them you can get away with about as many as you want, especially if it's short term just to grow some to a certain size for someone. Keep in mine though it will increase the bio load on your own tank


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Well, right now the BN is in a 30gallon tank on sand, and I just can't stand the mess that that little poop-machine is making. I am rather certain it is a female.

I suppose that for the time being I'll put him in the 90gal. See, how he gets along in there.

Thanks!
Zoe


----------



## Pure (Jan 26, 2006)

Can you specify what this is.


> two spotted pleco


Look here http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/common_names.php

Not that it matters..just curious.

The BN will be more than fine in there as long as every one has a place to hide.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm sorry, I don't recall the name of the plecos. I should take a picture identification


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

I read plecos fight with thier own kind.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

FishMatt, the post you answered is from 2006. Its unlikely she's still waiting for an answer.


----------

